# borwn Algae



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

borwn Algae will any thing eat it ? how do i get rid of it ?. i have killed my lights in my bigger tank . now i see i have in my smlaller tank . i run my lights about 6 hours a day . it not bad in the smaller tank . bigger one is bad .


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

these are salt water tanks.I have Pleco's in my Freshwater tanks .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sea Slug. Turbo Snails. When you say brown algae, you talking Diotoms? Your tank relatively new? Super Tongan Snail, if your algae is in the sand. Astraea Conehead Snail will take care of Diatoms and Cyano Algae.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

wow them Snails work well .cleaning things right up .


----------



## Geurds (Nov 18, 2011)

I think having snails in the tank would get rid of the brown algae. You should try that.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Brown Algae*

Hello joe...

All healthy tanks have algae. All it needs is water, light and food. I have several large, planted tanks and had algae problems for at least a year before my plants took over and I started to replace half the water in my tanks every week.

I don't like to attack algae by messing with the lights and definitely not by using chemicals. So, the food source is the only way left.

I started by doing large and frequent water changes to keep the extra nutrients out of the tank. I change out a minimum of half the tank water every week. The more and the more often, the better. Before I refilled the tank, I planted some fast growing, stem plants. Water sprite (floated), Water wisteria (floated or planted) and Pennywort (floated or planted) are very fast growing stems and take up any added food in the water.

I also got some snails from the LFS. Once the little brown guys start breeding, the algae started to skrink. 

The stem plants are a more complex plant then algae and use up available nutrients faster. So, with no extra food in the water, the algae slowly shrank. My tanks have been running for several years and there's no visible algae in any of them.

B


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

its almost gone the sanils did the trick .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> its almost gone the sanils did the trick .


*W


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Right on!!


----------



## AquaticDigest (Dec 22, 2011)

brown algae at first is usually a diatom bloom that burns itself off. Is the tank new?


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

yes the tank is about 3 mouths old but the brown algae is all gone now in both tanks


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Never heard of brown algae :O!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnniGade said:


> Never heard of brown algae :O!


About Nuisance Aquarium Diatoms & Slime Algae


----------

